# De-Register/Re-Register Accounts-Account Sharing-Where did the books go?



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Mr. 007 and I have had our Kindles for about 3 years.  I have my own account and I occasionally deregister from my account and re-register to his account so that we can share some books.  I just recently did my deregister/re-register thing and noticed that the books I originally had on my kindle have gone away.  

1) Will they come back when I de-register from his account?
2) What will happen to the books on my Kindle from his account when I do that?
3) Some of the books on my Kindle were not purchased from Amazon, including a document I sent to my Kindle... Where are they?

I'd appreciate any insight you can provide!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have heard recently of others who have had this happen when they did a deregister/register.  It could be that Amazon has changed how it works.  The Terms of Service have always been quite clear that books belong to an account and are supposed to be removed when a device is deregistered.  They may have started clearing a Kindle when it's deregistered somehow?

Anyone have anything else for Trophywife007?

Betsy


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy!

But what about my books (and a pdf document) that were not purchased from Amazon?  Why would they disappear into the ether?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Trophywife007 said:


> Thanks, Betsy!
> 
> But what about my books (and a pdf document) that were not purchased from Amazon? Why would they disappear into the ether?


I don't know; and I don't really know that this is something that Amazon did, except that I've heard of it happening recently. I will speculate that as the PDF was sent to your account and is no doubt listed as one of your personal documents, it's not unreasonable to think that Amazon would have removed that, too. Were the books sideloaded or were they also emailed to your Kindle account?

The basic reason to be able to deregister a Kindle is to allow you to remove it from your account when you no longer own it. The fact that people have been using deregistration in another way doesn't change that. It's not unreasonable for Amazon to have a method in place where deregistration removes anything from a device that is linked to the account it was removed from. Normally, this would be desirable; in case, for example, the device was lost.

I understand it's frustrating as people have been doing this for some time now. And again, I don't know that this is what happened...

Betsy


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks again, Betsy.  Maybe someone who has personal experience will offer insight.  

Some of the other books were sideloaded, meaning books that were purchased from a different site.  This is pretty confusing.  I understand that Amazon might want to control the aspect of "sharing accounts" but why should they be able to control what I purchase and download from a different site?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Trophywife007 said:


> Thanks again, Betsy. Maybe someone who has personal experience will offer insight.
> 
> Some of the other books were sideloaded, meaning books that were purchased from a different site. This is pretty confusing. I understand that Amazon might want to control the aspect of "sharing accounts" but why should they be able to control what I purchase and download from a different site?


It is confusing. And frustrating. And there's also the fact that deregistering and reregistering is something that is occasionally done to try to resolve issues. You might try contacting Kindle CS (Inside the United States: 1-866-321-8851, Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927) to ask why deregistering and re-registering would remove sideloaded data.

Betsy


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, my panic is over.  I de-registered from hubby's account and everything reappeared.  I re-registered back into my account and everything is as it should be, including the book I downloaded from his account.  One very happy camper here now!

I'm still not certain what was going on when things disappeared, so if anyone has an idea, I'm open to suggestion.  I understand there would be no collections, as they are connected to my account, but surely something should have showed up when I sorted by author or most recent first, etc.

Cheers!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!!!

Now I know to suggest people try it again if they have that issue, thanks for sharing!

Betsy


----------

